

Why hasn't anyone said anything about the new apple hardware shown? - ssimpson

this picture: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnet.com&#x2F;pictures&#x2F;apple-ios-8-at-wwdc-2014-pictures&#x2F;2&#x2F;<p>what is that?  looks like new hardware to me, but i haven&#x27;t watched the keynote.
======
danpalmer
It's an iPhone 5(s) but they zoomed the screen to take up the full height of
the projector.

------
rhubarbquid
Because they didn't show any new hardware.

